# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Het norovirus is erg besmettelijk

## FRANCOIS580

Tijdens het najaar en dan vooral tijdens de gure wintermaanden, zijn het lang niet alleen vervelende verkoudheden, griep en infecties van de luchtwegen die je parten kunnen spelen. Tijdens deze periode van het jaar houdt ook het erg besmettelijke norovirus lelijk huis. Het koppige norovirus treft jaarlijks ruim één half miljoen landgenoten. Vooral kinderen en senioren zijn er erg gevoelig aan. Ziekenhuisopname is bij hen geen uitzondering. Zij geraken van dit virus dan ook erg moeizaam verlost. Wat is dit norovirus nu precies en wat zijn de gevolgen voor je algemene conditie? Welke voorzorgen kun je nemen om een besmetting met het norovirus te voorkomen en/of te verspreiden? 

Het erg besmettelijke norovirus veroorzaakt buikgriep. Het betreft niet één, maar een complete verzameling virussen, allen met dezelfde kenmerken en eigenschappen. In ons land worden jaarlijks bijna vijf miljoen landgenoten getroffen door buikgriep, vooral tijdens het najaar en de wintermaanden. Gelukkig gaat het hier niet allemaal om het besmettelijk norovirus, dat ieder jaar toch weer meer dan vijfhonderdduizend landgenoten treft. Vooral kinderen, maar ook senioren zijn de grootste slachtoffers. 

*Klein en besmettelijk* 
In de volksmond heeft men het meestal over buikgriep, maar dit norovirus heeft niets met het klassieke griepvirus te maken. Deze griep wordt immers veroorzaakt door het influenzavirus. Velen denken dat de griepprik hen meteen ook tegen een besmetting met het norovirus beschermt, maar dat is uiteraard niet het geval.

*Braken en diarree*
Braken en diarree zijn de eerste tekenen van een besmetting met het norovirus. De eerste symtomen zijn tussen twaalf en vijftien uur na de besmetting zichtbaar. Het braken is meestal zeer hevig en kan plotseling optreden. In medische kringen heeft men het over projectielbraken. Misselijkheid, soms hoge koorts, hoofd- en buikpijn zijn andere kenmerken van deze besmetting.Deze symptomen verdwijnen geleidelijk na gemiddeld vier dagen, maar bij kinderen, ouderen en diegenen die met een verzwakt afweersysteem kan dit veel langer aanslepen.

*Uitdroging voorkomen*
Patiënten met een norovirusbesmetting voelen zich enkele dagen zo ziek als een hond, om daarna langzaam te herstellen. Vooral bij Kinderen en bejaarden en bij personen met een verzwakt immuumstelsel bestaat er een risico op uitdroging, dat uiteraard met alle beschikbare middelen moet vermeden worden. Voldoende.../...

Lees verder...

----------

